# Table Pedestal



## 96572 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good morning,
I would like to know if any member has removed the electric table and pedestal from their chausson motorhome.

I find the manufacturers table and pedestal restricts the layout and i would like to use a free standing table or if possible fit a smaller table to the pedestal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

I did think about removing ours to make it more comfortable for the person in the passenger seat to relax & put their feet up but I think that I shall just put a small turntable between the tabletop & the pedestal, that way the tabletop can be swivelled out of the way.


----------

